# Ebay shipping via lardeo box address



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

At some point on this site someone pointed out the ability to purchase from ebay (exclusively) and have it shipped to an address in Laredo where it would be forwarded to a Mexican address. If the contents weren't very expensive the cost of shipping was not that bad. Anyone familiar with this and do you have a link ? Thanks.

I think it was related to Estafeta...


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

What I was searching for was estafetmembers dot com.

$10 USD if item is valued at less that $50 and weighs up to 2 kgs...

But it has to be purchased at ebay dot com US.


----------

